# change in behavior, hiding a lot more than normal



## EKandRJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? large glass fish bowl, about 2 gallons or so.
What temperature is your tank? room temperature, generally consistent.
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? he's alone.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? round betta pellets, sometimes blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? usually twice a day, lunch and dinner, 2 pellets each time. blood worms 1-2 times a week or so

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? about twice a week.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? at least half
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? no
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? yes
he is hiding in his cave a lot and only coming out to go up for air. I know bettas like hiding sometimes, but this is not typical for him. He normally swims around a lot and is pretty active. Sometimes he will rest on the leaf hammock near the top. The cave thing has been in there for a while, maybe even a month now. And i have only now noticed him actually going in it for a long time. when he comes out, he seems to be swimming a little more slowly than normal. Sometimes it looks like swimming upward is taking him more effort, but he can also swim around still though. Just before I uncovered the mirror i have outside his bowl (I normally keep it covered) and he flared his gills and spread his fins and swam around generally like he normally does when he sees his reflection. But generally he has been staying in the cave thing, and coming up for air, and sometimes swims around a little bit before going back in the cave.


When did you start noticing the symptoms? monday, 3/7
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? haven't done anything, tried coaxing him to eat.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)?bought him late november 2010

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would try 50% water changes for 2 days then 100% and see if that won't perk him up...then stay on a regular schedule of 1-50% and 1-100% weekly thereafter...you also need to get a thermometer to check the water temp and maintain a stable water temp in the 76-80F range.......you may need to get a heater too-often Bettas will act this way due to being too cold....

Make sure and keep the water within a couple of degrees between new and old water with the water changes to prevent temp related problems and always use a good dechlorinater with any new water added to the fish/tank...

Keep us posted....


----------



## EKandRJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought you weren't supposed to ever do a 100% change, because it would shock them?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as you keep the water temp within a couple of degrees between the new and old water it should not cause any problems related to temp shock....If you have been making regular water changes to start or have not changed the source water-nitrate or pH shock should not be an issue....

Sometimes in poorly maintained tanks you can have nitrate and pH changes-making a 100% water changes could cause shock- same as with extreme temp differences....by making the 50% for a couple of days before the 100% should help prevent issues with nitrate and pH and as long as you use a thermometer to equalize the water temp- that should solve that issue...

Its also a good idea to acclimate the Betta by adding some of the new water from the 100% water change to the holding cup before adding them back to the tank after a 100% water change....


----------



## EKandRJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Usually when I do the changes I use a siphon to remove water so as not to have to net him and take him out. Then I pour in the new water, that has already been sitting out to get to room temperature, and already has the conditioner in it. It's just always really difficult to net him and get him out, so I try not to have to.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It is best to leave them in the tank with partial water changes, however, with full changes they have to be removed for their safety and since you don't have a filter to establish a nitrogen cycle a 2gal tank really needs at least 1 weekly 100% unless you add some live rooted plants to assist with water quality...


----------



## EKandRJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't know that live plants would actually be helpful. I thought they would complicate things lol.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They can help, but they have to be alive and thriving to do their job. But like Oldfishlady said, 100% weekly water changes are necessary with out a filter because the ammonia continues to build up.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just what is "room temperature"? It doesnt help him any if he's cold :/ He needs to be at 78-83F. There are heaters for small tanks out there


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Just what is "room temperature"? It doesnt help him any if he's cold :/ He needs to be at 78-83F. There are heaters for small tanks out there


Agreed, room temp at my house is 73-74... fine for humans way too chilly for bettas


----------



## EKandRJ (Jan 24, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Agreed, room temp at my house is 73-74... fine for humans way too chilly for bettas


Room temperature here is cooler than that. I have looked into small heaters, but I can't buy one now. I can't find one cheap enough, and I am unemployed.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

EKandRJ said:


> Room temperature here is cooler than that. I have looked into small heaters, but I can't buy one now. I can't find one cheap enough, and I am unemployed.


Oh no, then that means it is way too chilly for your bettas. The water is typically a few degrees cooler than room temp, so if your room temp is like 68-70 that means the bettas water is around 65 or 66. If you don't get a heater for your betta he will get sick. I really don't know what else to tell you, except it is absolutely necessary.

Remember to *always* research an animal to buy it to make sure that you have the necessary supplies.


----------

